# Creepy little fish...



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to get my camera up and going soon.. never think about looking for the memory card at the store whenever I go. 

Sigh...

I bought a betta a while ago, got him because he was the "ugliest" one and the smallest.. figured a diamond in a rough he may be.

He is still sort of ugly- love the fin color, but otherwise, he seems to be the kid who you can tell who's parents are cousins. 

His head is freckled with black spots, he is beige in color, has some electric blue scales on his body, but not much.. his dorsal and the top half of his tail fin is blue, the bottom half of his tail fin and his anal fin is red..
One ventral is normal, the other is only half the length, and the last bit of it is bent at an odd angle and flapping in the breeze.. 
He swims around with his mouth slightly open all the time- never closes it. Kind of like a duhhh.... look, and if possible, I swear some drool would be hanging out of the corner.
And he has a pot belly.. a single pellet will expand him greatly.. so he's always got a beer belly on him.

But he has pretty fins...

I decided to go ahead and move him next to my female since all he did was sit at the top of the tank, ignoring his male neighbor.. and he flared for the first time. Found out he wasn't just a CT, but a double ray CT.. I was happy! 

But after the initial flare, he stopped and went back to being a creepy fish. 
By creepy, I mean he would stay at the top of the water and whenever I look over from my desk at him, he would be just below the lid line, staring at me.. and as soon as I look over he would slowly float upwards, still staring at me, until I could no longer see him.
Kept doing that all the time, every day. Those big black eyes staring at me.. and floating slowly upwards when I catch him.

So upgraded his tank last night to a kritter keeper of a couple gallons- going to force him to swim around, and not give him the cover of a lid to stare at me.
It worked.. he's finally swimming around and at some point he fully flared.
And to my surprise, he is actually a double-double ray CT.. I checked him again, I checked online to make sure I was correct.. and yep.. this creepy, kinda ugly fish is a double-double ray CT. 

Sad thing is.. I think it is more from mutation then that the breeder was trying to get it.. breeder who sells to the only store around normally does dalmation VTs, among tri-colored VTs.. so the CTs were new from him.

So here is this little guy who hit every branch while falling down the ugly tree who is a tail type that isn't common at pet stores. Shocker!


But you know what? I love that little creepy fish.. I chose him over some real pretty ones at the store because he was different.. because he had been there a very long time, and his cup was filled with brown algae. Because even though he may not have a colorful body, and he may have a lot of black freckles.. he's mine, and he's special (in more ways then one :-D) and even though I'm not a fan of CTs, I now have one that has four times the rays.. and I love each one.

Now if only I could come up with a name for a stalking, freckled, pudge bellied fish.. and if I could get my camera to work, as my cell phone camera isn't any good.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Get a camera! I must see this little creep with my own eyes.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Agreed!


----------



## ravensgate (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to see creepy too!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

First of all, I would very much like to see what your fish looks like!!!
And, second, my boyfriend has always said that our fish, Jericho, is a creeper!! Glance over at tank and he's in his log, only his head just past his eyeballs hanging out of it! When he notices that we see him, he will casually back into the log!! Such an entertaining little guy!! :lol:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Aweee! Name him creepy. Or Smeagol. or Gollum. Something like that. I want to meet him too, he sounds like my kind of fish.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol thanks  I'll see what I can do with the cell phone camera. Cute name ideas, will have to definitely consider them, thanks!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Would LOVE to see pictures... but why not name him.... Creeper ;-)


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a list of creepy names.http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/vampires.htm:lol:


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

awww i wanna see him! 

honestly, i would name him after some creepy average stalker guy. like some random name, such as Bob.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Creepy blank stare ... sounds just like Tiki's Shessomaru. My Amethyst has this cute little hi.... whatcha doin' look.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Get a camera! I must see this little creep with my own eyes.


+1
you should name him Paul


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Myates said:


> He is still sort of ugly- love the fin color, but otherwise, he seems to be the kid who you can tell who's parents are cousins.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Name him Creeper. XD He sounds cute!


(I'm surprised at how rare double ray CT's are considering I've had them...One was a tailbiter and the other stopped showing his fins at one point.)


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I am thinking about naming him Creeper lol..
Arashi- living in a very small town of only a few hundred, a double-double ray ct is quite rare to find at a local shop that barely is making it hehe 

He never shows his fins, only flared up 2-3 times and only for seconds.. he is constantly clamped up.

But I'm going to give him time.. he's in a 2 gallon, he's still rather young I'd say at 4 months or so, if that.. he's in between Xander who wants to get at him badly (and who is about 4x bigger then Creeper.. literally..) and Aanya who tries to flirt with Creeper, but is getting no where. 
Creeper just needs to grow up more, and become confidant. His water conditions are good, I've tried small and larger tanks, densely and sparsely planted, mirrors, etc.. he just wants to stay clampy and still (unless there is food.. he will eat my finger if I allow him to).

I can't even get a picture of him.. bah! Bad enough I have a cruddy cell phone camera, but he won't even turn to the side for me.. just.. stares.. with those big black eyes...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha! Love it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You always do get the characters, don't you, Myates? XD


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Somehow, I do.. between a suicidal fish, one who thinks she is a dolphin and jumps out of her tank daily, and now a peeping tom.. poor guy is just so inbred that he's literally gimpy (one of his ventrals is half the size of the other and the end of it is broken so it sways). <3


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwwh...I like him

I miss my little creepy staring buddy


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

awwwww he's sooo cute lol :]


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Chrissy 



Tikibirds said:


> Awwwwh...I like him
> 
> I miss my little creepy staring buddy


*HUG* I'm so sorry.. I knew someone had a Creeper, but couldn't remember.
*HUG*


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww he's cute! I hope he chills out soon...Albiet a creeper fish sounds funny. XD 

*plays Somebody's watching me*


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL. I want to make a 'Creepy the Fish' cartoon strip now.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He's a cutie. Maybe he's related to my creep Rex. Rex wants to kill me.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

i got 2 cheap webcams from amazon and i use webcamxp.

i broadcast my fishes' webcams on my website and i watch them swim from my phone at work.

if you can do that , YOU can be the creepy one like me


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jason, :-D.


----------

